# circuit of death



## leigh76 (Mar 13, 2006)

has anyone tried the "circuit of death" in last month mens health? if you havent, its simple and a real a*+e kicker.

squats

chins

deadlifts

upright dips

do 10 reps to failure on each exercise and rest 1 min between sets, when you finish rest 2 mins and repeat.

it never said how many times to complete the circuit, but i can only crank out 3 before i am toast.

3 times takes about 30 mins, probably good if you are in a rut, wanting to cut, or just like to beast yourself. if you do give it a go let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

I dont do circuits turns out i am a man.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Why would i circuit with deads or chins when i could jus.

go heavy on deads and keep the weight low, go heavy on dips and add weight.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Totally pointless, what ever you want to achieve there are better ways than that.


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Sounds a bit like crossfit, except not as good!

I do this guy's circuits (Ross Enamait):










Click here.

Gummy


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Con said:


> I dont do circuits turns out i am a man.


:laugh:

mens health *sniggers*


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

i think the likes of mens health have got into a 'yuppy, new age man' market. it promotes the cover model image more than the BB image which is more appealing to the masses and therefore is a good seller. couple this with high end expensive advertising and you have yourself a good money spinner.

As for the programs, if it works for you then all the credit to you. Just be aware that there will be another one next month as they have to keep the dream of being a cover model alive by supplying diffeerent routines.

IMO I would stick to a non fancy nuts and bolts routine as your staple training program but throw in the MH fancy routines sparingly to keep you interested.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dont knock it.This is a spin from Arthur Jones "metabolic conditioning" routine which was/is used for american football teams.(not proper football you understand , but that silly american type with crash hats)its extremely demanding,(without the minutes rest) and you need to be in excellent cardio shape to take each movement to failure.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

I am not knocking it but it depends on what you want to achieve I suppose.


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

I wouldnt do it. In my view taking Deadlifts and squats and dips to failure in the same circuit would massively increase the chance of injuring yourself as your form goes to pot in the final reps. Which seems a bit counter productive.

It does remind me of a crossfit circuit , and some of the crossfit vids on youtube show shocking form.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

FWIW crossfit doesn't promote bad form, they certainly didn't when I went to my local one in manc.

*If you're form slips when you're lifting, then you've failed and should stop.*

Crossfit does promote functional moves, and a high intensity, people (who've usually never done it) seem to think that things like kipping are bad form or technique.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

and I also think this circuit has a bit too much resting in it, though the casual MH reader would probably need them.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Con said:


> I dont do circuits turns out i am a man.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I do circuits as i am training for the army and i have got to say they are good for certain things interms of proformance but if i was just training to look good then i wouldnt do them to be honest as i would use different forms of exercise.

The circuit mentioned though i dont think i would do that TBH as when i do circuits i tend to do high resistance circuits or explosive circuits not weight circuits like that one as i would have to say if i was going to do those exercises i would do them properly and overload the weight as much as i could while keeping good form.

But i suppose that any form of exercises is beneficial if done enough and the diet etc is good along with it, but i would not follow Mens health or Mens fitness or anything like that as i use to be a subscriber way back when i didnt know much about anything (yes last month PMSL only joking) and when i was reading them as already said there was different diets and training stuff in there all the time and tbh sometimes it contradicted itself say in the jan edition it would say i dont know squats for example are a good exercise and have a good article about them sayin that there was proof from a certain university that had done studies and then about 3 or 4 months later say no they are bad as a certain university study found etc

What you have to remember is that they have to keep filling a mag and there is only so much stuff that they can put in there and the rest is BS but they still have to keep writing or they would be out of a job!


----------



## leigh76 (Mar 13, 2006)

mmmm, a mixed reception there, i suppose it is horses for courses, i am trying to drop some body fat for a holiday in 3 weeks and now i think my body has got used to this circuit so i am gonna try something else, its worked atreat so far, but i guess there are more than one way to skin a cat.

if anyone has got any ideas please let me know. circuit or no circuit i dont mind.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

leigh76 said:


> mmmm, a mixed reception there, i suppose it is horses for courses, i am trying to drop some body fat for a holiday in 3 weeks and now i think my body has got used to this circuit so i am gonna try something else, its worked atreat so far, but i guess there are more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> if anyone has got any ideas please let me know. circuit or no circuit i dont mind.


http://www.crossfit.com

each day they post a different workout, plenty of information about how to do them. Read the FAQ for more info.

Yesterdays workout "The Chief" was a complete killer, and a lot harder than it looks.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

gerg said:


> http://www.crossfit.com
> 
> each day they post a different workout, plenty of information about how to do them. Read the FAQ for more info.
> 
> Yesterdays workout "The Chief" was a complete killer, and a lot harder than it looks.


gerg, whats with all these ghey routine names? lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gerg said:


> http://www.crossfit.com
> 
> each day they post a different workout, plenty of information about how to do them. Read the FAQ for more info.
> 
> Yesterdays workout "The Chief" was a complete killer, and a lot harder than it looks.


IMO all these gay\trendy "circuit" routines are just an excuse to get out of lifting big weights in gym.

Same as women want to be able to "diet" and still eat 3 choc bars and a cake everyday PMSL.

You want a good circuit???

Go gym, load up squat bar, and squat and squat till your ars5e is hanging out.

Beats any "circuit" any day.

Before you come back with "well why dont you try this blah blah, you wouldnt last 5 mins doing this routine blah yawn blah yawn"

Try squatting and get back to me:thumb:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Go gym, load up squat bar, and squat and squat till your ars5e is hanging out.
> 
> Beats any "circuit" any day.


That's part of crossfit too  Lots of strength training.

Crossfit is basically an Ayn Rand style of training, all superfluous movements are removed (isolation movements). Three of the most important moves in crossfit are the squat, deadlift and bench press.

*beginning to sound like a fanatic so stops


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

gerg said:


> That's part of crossfit too  Lots of strength training.
> 
> Crossfit is basically an Ayn Rand style of training, all superfluous movements are removed (isolation movements). Three of the most important moves in crossfit are the squat, deadlift and bench press.
> 
> *beginning to sound like a fanatic so stops


Gerg - out of interest prior to CrossFit what did you Squat/Dead/Bench and now what do you Squat/Dead/Bench?


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

to be fair i do a few cicuites(didnt relise they made you any less a man)as for squat and squat some more,why because you do????your post made me!! yawn mate with your, bla di bla,pure drivell,and dont think im trying to wind you because im not,just ive never heard so much pants,myself i cant see the point lifting to a set routine every time you train, or proberly as you do= WALK on the RUNNING machine,whats wrong with getting your hart rate up nice and high??i suppose its all good and well being massive but what you should remember that the most important muscle you should work is the one that beats in your chest,arms,legs,back,and chest if there more important to you my friend you may visit a set of pearly gates quicker than you think,and please dont hit me with the arnold is 60 sh1te and he probs never done circuits bla di bla.

and con you are a big lad but seems your ego may have out grown you,yawn


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Gerg - out of interest prior to CrossFit what did you Squat/Dead/Bench and now what do you Squat/Dead/Bench?


me and steelicarus are going to start charting our progress properly next week

not sure my bench press has changed, but that's been something i've always struggled to improve. Front squat is probably up 50%, deadlift up 30%.

Other stuff like power cleans, thrusters, have gone up around 50%. I almost have the flexibility to do overhead squats. My shoulders have probably taken a battering the past month, but have responded well.

Some stuff can be put down to only just starting training with some movements. Others my form has altered a lot. With squats my ROM was never fantastic, whereas now I try to always go to at least parallel.

Stuff like actual stamina has improved drastically, my anaerobic threshold has probably increased quite a bit. My body also seems to look a lot better as well.

Many of my workouts are only repeated maybe once a month, so it's hard to give fair and repeatable results over the course of 1 month. I think it'll be interesting to see how I am 6 months down the line. While I may repeat various movements, they are often under different conditions, so can't be directly compared.

One of the crossfit benchmarks is the "crossfit total", 1RM for bench, deads, and back squats.

is an example of that with plenty of people posting their improvements.

http://www.crossfit.com/mt-archive2/003686.html


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

cypsup said:


> to be fair i do a few cicuites(didnt relise they made you any less a man)as for squat and squat some more,why because you do????your post made me!! yawn mate with your, bla di bla,pure drivell,and dont think im trying to wind you because im not,just ive never heard so much pants,myself i cant see the point lifting to a set routine every time you train, or proberly as you do= WALK on the RUNNING machine,whats wrong with getting your hart rate up nice and high??i suppose its all good and well being massive but what you should remember that the most important muscle you should work is the one that beats in your chest,arms,legs,back,and chest if there more important to you my friend you may visit a set of pearly gates quicker than you think,and please dont hit me with the arnold is 60 sh1te and he probs never done circuits bla di bla.
> 
> and con you are a big lad but seems your ego may have out grown you,yawn


pmsl....fukin reading that made me yawn actually, bloody paragraphs mean anything to you? pheww.

Maybe Jw squats so he doesn't look like you do?

Seems to me you've never done hard deads or squats either if you think you have to get on a running machine for a ball breaking sweat....squats and deads work multiple muscles and tax the body, theres nothing to beat them when it comes to working the entire muscle AND Heart.

Fukin yawn...over and out. :whistling:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

cypsup said:


> to be fair i do a few cicuites (is that a word???)(didnt relise they made you any less a man,well they do, now you know)as for squat and squat some more,why because you do???? YES your post made me!! yawn mate with your, bla di bla,pure drivell,and dont think im trying to wind you because im not,just ive never heard so much pants,myself i cant see the point lifting to a set routine every time you train thats why you look like you do, or proberly as you do= WALK on the RUNNING machine no i use outside fresh air for running as thats what real men do.whats wrong with getting your hart rate up nice and high?? seems yours is pretty high right now little miss knickers in a twist:lol: suppose its all good and well being massive yes its is, its great :thumbup1: but what you should remember that the most important muscle you should work is the one that beats in your chest but mine is a big chest, like a mans ,arms,legs,back,and chest if there more important to you my friend you may visit a set of pearly gates no chance im going there, anyway i dont believe in all that sh1te quicker than you think,and please dont hit me with the arnold is 60 sh1te who is arnold???? mate of yours??? and he probs never done circuits bla di bla.
> 
> and con you are a big lad yes he is, much bigger,and better looking than you, with a man size chest but seems your ego may have out grown you and you too,yawn


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

lol


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

i think we should all just calm down.

i have a new routine that involves cross training on the treadmill with a squat bar on my back while holding two dumbells. i will also open the door so i get some fresh air lol

its a very encompassing program i feel although not ideal when bulking


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol:you gay?


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

Five-O said:


> pmsl....fukin reading that made me yawn actually, bloody paragraphs mean anything to you? pheww.
> 
> Maybe Jw squats so he doesn't look like you do?
> 
> ...


dont think you have to go on a running machine never said that, and as for sweat ??????i mentiond circuit training buddy,for hart and fitness,

jw.........get out of his **** :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:,and as for looking like me lol whats up with me like i dont do to bad for m1nge pal and you????? :whistling:


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

trickymicky69 said:


> i think we should all just calm down.
> 
> i have a new routine that involves cross training on the treadmill with a squat bar on my back while holding two dumbells. i will also open the door so i get some fresh air lol
> 
> its a very encompassing program i feel although not ideal when bulking


pmsl


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Your last 2 posts are both pretty impressive cypsup, you truely have an inspirational way with your compositions.

I am now waiting with baited breath for one of your fine retorts to my last post, which in no way was mocking you.

Just to clarify however, when you say "hart" i assume you actually mean "heart" as in the muscular organ located in ones chest and not the "Humanitarian Aid Relief Trust"


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Your last 2 posts are both pretty impressive cypsup, you truely have an inspirational way with your compositions.
> 
> I am now waiting with baited breath for one of your fine retorts to my last post, which in no way was mocking you.
> 
> Just to clarify however, when you say "hart" i assume you actually mean "heart" as in the muscular organ located in ones chest and not the "Humanitarian Aid Relief Trust"


yeah mate:lol: thats the very one :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

a dictionary is on its way, 1st class recorded, thank me later :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

All this yawning makes me want to open a window and let some fresh air in:rolleyes:


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Your last 2 posts are both pretty impressive cypsup, you truely have an inspirational way with your compositions.
> 
> I am now waiting with baited breath for one of your fine retorts to my last post, which in no way was mocking you.
> 
> Just to clarify however, when you say "hart" i assume you actually mean "heart" as in the muscular organ located in ones chest and not the "Humanitarian Aid Relief Trust"


top and bottom bruv,circuits do play there part in EVERY gym. Because you choose not to do them dont make them ****,just makes you another bloke who dont like circuit training(for what ever your reason "meeoww" lol)i understand there are many in this forum who train for comps and i have the upmost respect for them,i understand how hard it must be to make all the sacrafices that SOME on here make and i tip my cap to those who do.

but on the same yard stick there are plenty who i guess just train for there egos,to be noticed for there size and not there fitness,it is them people who i believe would call or not partake in circuits because they would be leaving there comfort zone and worry that some 10 stone guy would excell them at the same excersise hence sticking with what they know(weights)gives them (you??)a sence that your head and shoulders above the rest?. Dont be frightend to lose a little weight just think it would be your HEART thats going to benefit in the long run:whistling:

oh please feel free to point out any mistakes ive made:rolleyes:


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

Con said:


> All this yawning makes me want to open a window and let some fresh air in:rolleyes:


nutter!! leave the window shut its cold outside just neck some ephy im sure they would perk you up buddy:thumb:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

cypsup said:


> top and bottom bruv,circuits do play there part in EVERY gym. Because you choose not to do them dont make them ****,just makes you another bloke who dont like circuit training(for what ever your reason "meeoww" lol)i understand there are many in this forum who train for comps and i have the upmost respect for them,i understand how hard it must be to make all the sacrafices that SOME on here make and i tip my cap to those who do.
> 
> but on the same yard stick there are plenty who i guess just train for there egos,to be noticed for there size and not there fitness,it is them people who i believe would call or not partake in circuits because they would be leaving there comfort zone and worry that some 10 stone guy would excell them at the same excersise hence sticking with what they know(weights)gives them (you??)a sence that your head and shoulders above the rest?. Dont be frightend to lose a little weight just think it would be your HEART thats going to benefit in the long run:whistling:
> 
> oh please feel free to point out any mistakes ive made:rolleyes:


LOL fair play mate, I wasnt going to bother replying to this, but as you have taken the time to respond and come back with a reasonably valid argument in the former part of your post, I say hats off....

However I suggest you dont try any more school boy psychology as you a WAY off the mark with your comments in the latter part.

TBH mate Im suprised that you didnt notice that the comments both CON and myself made were actually in jest, and im sure circuits play a vital role to a lot of people fitness regimes (girls included:lol: :lol: :lol

ps

Mistakes are numerous:tongue: But hey we are all friends on here

xx


----------



## cypsup (Aug 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> LOL fair play mate, I wasnt going to bother replying to this, but as you have taken the time to respond and come back with a reasonably valid argument in the former part of your post, I say hats off....
> 
> However I suggest you dont try any more school boy psychology as you a WAY off the mark with your comments in the latter part.
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## leigh76 (Mar 13, 2006)

that made some interseting reading, thanks guys, enough talking, i am off to the gym, gonna put on my navy knickers and my leg warmers and go and do some girlie circuits!!


----------

